# I dont believe in divorce BUT



## dollyk83 (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't believe in divorce but after 28 years I can't stand for him to touch me. The only time he touches me is when he wants sex. There is so much going on that I don't know where to start. I don't know what to say without it all sounding like it is all him. I know I am at fault but I essentially gave up years ago trying to make him happy. I am tired of the constant verbal bashing. I have even stopped going to church because he makes getting ready a nightmare. My clothes are appropriate or they dont fit right. He snarls his nose and grits his teeth while I am getting ready because my fat body makes him sick. That is just the tip of the iceberg. I can elaborate if you want more. I just needed to get this off my chest before I explode. 
I hate to walk out now after 28 years but I feel that is the only way to save my sanity.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You're already divorced. You just don't have a piece of paper.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you really want to do this for 28 MORE YEARS??

I know how you are feeling in this relationship, I had one like it. I didnt stay for 28 years. What have you gotten for your time invested, besides abuse? You deserve SO much better than this!


----------



## Goldfinch (Jan 22, 2013)

I know the feeling. We've been together 26 years, married 24 years. No verbal bashing luckily, just a gambling addiction. Now that I know the severity of what he has done, I feel I can't do anything but leave.


----------

